# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Beratung fr Wiedereinstieg nach 20 Jahren

## yahal

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, mir auf die Sprnge bzgl. Material zu helfen.

Ich habe von 1996 bis 2003 in Tarifa gelebt und bin bei 100kg Kampfgewicht nur bei richtigem Levante raus gegangen. Segel 4,2 und 4,7, zwei kleine Bretter und 5 Finnen. Perfekt 

Nun mchte ich nach fast 20 Jahren wieder mit dem Windsurfen beginnen, da ich mit der Kiterei nie richtig warm geworden bin.

Da sich das Gewicht zwar kaum gendert hat, aber die Wampe grer und die Arme dnner geworden sind, bin ich auf die sogenannten Freewave Boards gestossen.

Liege ich falsch, wenn ich mir fr den Anfang ein Fanatic Freewave oder ein Tabou S3 mit ca 115 Litern zulege?

Fahren werde ich damit mit Segeln 4,2 - 6,5 (nchster Punkt, welche Segel?) so ziemlich berall in Sdeuropa, am Meer wobei ich die anspruchsvollen Wellenreviere natrlich weg lassen werde, bis ich dem konditionell und fahrtechnisch irgendwann vielleicht mal wieder gewachsen bin.

Mich irritiert nur das immense Volumen, das die Bretter heutzutage im Vergleich zu frher haben. Was taugen die Bretter bei richtig viel Wind?

Bei wenig Wind kann ich immer noch kiten gehen.

Wre schn, wenn sich jemand dazu uern wrde 

Andr

----------


## seegraser

Es ist schwer zu beurteilen, was Du vermagst und was problematisch werden knnte. Die Bretter wurden breiter und krzer, die Funboards sind nun Freerider mit 120-150 Liter mit extremer Gleitschwelle - dmpeln oder schnell gleiten, dazwischen gibt es nichts mehr, es sei denn, Du nimmst die Hybriden dazwischen: http://www.educatium.de/wellenreiten...windsurfen.htm
, aber die schmaleren Slalom-, Wave- und etc.-Boards knnten auch nach Deinem Geschmack sein ... wer weiss ? Das Feld ist riesig, wenn man dazu auch noch die Gebrauchten der letzten 20 Jahre nimmt, die immer noch gut sind.

Dasselbe mit Segel. Einige fahren Camber-Racer, andere Freemoves, etc., ansich entscheidet es Dein Geschmack, was Du mchtest, auch gebraucht  :Smile:  , und viele Segel versprechen fr viel Geld viel, was sie net halten. Halte Dich an Sailloft oder hnlich Gute ! Ich fahre Freeridersegel ohne C und bin damit genauso zufrieden wie die Oldiefahrer mit 20 Jahre altem Mat neben mir.

----------


## Longboardheizer

Moin, vielleicht solltest du dir einfach mal Material ausleihen damit du in etwa weit welche Boardgre du brauchst. Ist billiger als ein Fehlkauf und du weit wo du Fahrtechnisch stehst.
Ich selbst habe auch gute 100kg (eher mehr ) und brauche mindestens gute obere 5bft fr 115l. 
Viele Gre

----------


## pma2013

Moin Andr, 
vor Deinem Hintergrund wrde ich Dir garnicht unbedingt ein neues Board fr den Wiedereinstieg empfehlen. Die neuen Shapes verhalten sich teilweise stark ungewohnt, was zu Frust fhren knnte. Ich persnlich wrde ein etwas lteres Freemove Board so von ca. 2008-2010 mit 115/ Litern suchen. Beim Rigg macht neueres Material (so ab 2015) schon Sinn. Mit Deinem Gewicht und Einsatzbereich wrde ich Dir z.B. ein NP Atlas mit passendem NP Mast empfehlen und vielleicht noch ein Fusion als Grtes. Da das Atlas sehr Druckpunktstabil ist reichen auch weniger Abstufungen. Wenn Du dann wieder drin bist wrde ich noch ein rund 20 l kleineres Board dazu nehmen, dann vielleicht ein neuerer Shape, wenns Dich reizt.
Gre

----------

